# Sunday Special - Mixed Multiple Choice



## luckytrim (May 27, 2018)

Sunday Special - Mixed Multiple Choice
1. Animals:  A group of geese on the ground is called a  'gaggle' but what do you call a group of geese in the air?
  a. - A skein
  b. - A parcel
  c. - A clutch
  d. - An ambush
2. Brain Teasers: What letter comes next in this sequence:  J-J-A-S-O-...?
  a. - R
  b. - N
  c. - B
  d. - W
3. Celebrities: What is Natalie Portman's REAL last  name?
  a. - Horowitz
  b. - Hershing
  c. - Hemnie
  d. - Hershlag
4. Entertainment: With the middle name Fauntleroy, who is the  only major Disney character to have a middle name?
  a. - Mickey Mouse
  b. - Scrooge McDuck
  c. - Donald Duck
  d. - Capt. James Hook
5. General: On clothing washing instructions, what does a  triangle with a cross over it represent?
  a. - Do not iron
  b. - Do not bleach
  c. - Do not tumble dry
d. - Do not dry clean
6. Geography: Where on Earth would you find 'Edinburgh of the  Seven Seas'?
  a. - Norfolk Island
  b. - Henderson Island
  c. - Tristan da Cunha
  d. - Guernsey
7.  History: Because it was his preferred way of answering a  telephone, Alexander Graham Bell created the very briefly popular greeting of  what?
  a. - Hail!
  b. - What ??
  c. - Ahoy-hoy!
  d. - Salutations!
8. Cuisine: What Nordic dish consists of raw salmon, cured in  salt, sugar and dill?
  a. - Kladdkaka
  b. - Bostongurka
  c. - Lutefisk
  d. - Gravlax
9. Humanities:  Who sculpted the Pietà?
(Too Easy; No Multiple Choice...)
10. Literature:  What kind of creature is Wellington in the  books by Elisabeth Beresford?
  a. - Warg
  b. - Womble
  c. - Wyrm
  d. - Werecat
11. Movies: Excluding the word 'the', which word appears most  often in the title of James Bond films?
  a. - Day
  b. - Live
  c. - Never
  d. - Kill
12.  Religion: The Jewish feast of Rosh Hashanah is  traditionally celebrated by eating apples dipped in what?
  a. - Yoghurt
  b. - Honey
  c. - Chocolate
  d. - Vinegar
13. Science: What color would a 'neutral' liquid be on the pH  scale?
  a. - Red
  b. - Blue
  c. - Purple
  d. - Green
14. . Sports: 'Dump', 'floater' and 'wipe' are terms used in  which team sport?
  a. - Volleyball
  b. - Badminton
  c. - Water Polo
  d. - Wiffle Ball
15. Television: Which actress played Chandler's father,  Charles Bing, in the TV sitcom 'Friends'?
  a. - Anne Heche
  b. - Kathleen Turner
  c. - Cher
  d. - Faye Dunaway
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. - b (June, July, Aug. etc.)
3. - d
4. - c
5. - b
6. - c
7. - c 
8. - d
9. Michelangelo
10. - b
11. - c
12. - b
13. - d
14. - a
15. - b


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 27, 2018)

4. Donald Duck has a middle name?
6. Interesting


----------



## luckytrim (May 27, 2018)

Yes, He Does; 

This was first revealed in the 1942 film 'Donald Gets Drafted' (May 1, 1942) shown in his Selective Service Draft Card close up, we learn Donald's full name: _Donald Fauntleroy Duck_ ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 27, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> Yes, He Does;
> 
> This was first revealed in the 1942 film 'Donald Gets Drafted' (May 1, 1942) shown in his Selective Service Draft Card close up, we learn Donald's full name: _Donald Fauntleroy Duck_ ...




Cool, thanks for further information.  Probably never saw that one.


----------

